# God - the Gracious Covenant Keeping God



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

The Covenant of Grace is both insituted and renweed throughout the Bible. Beginning with how God is gracious through the book of Genesis to His elect, the CoG is then briefly considered.

February 12, 2006
God the Gracious God, Genesis 1:1, Part 6
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

